# Group buy suggestion - VBOX Sport



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Mods, 

Please feel free to help me with this, I have no idea if there even are proper channels for organising a group buy, but thought I might as well gauge interest.

Gents,

Racelogic are bringing out a new product called a VBox sport. It's a cigarette packet sized box that communicates with your iphone and provides proper vbox accurate results and produces files compatible with the racelogic software.

Saves having a bulky device stuck to your window and utilises hardware you've already purchased.

I have heard they are £250+vat, but I don't know for sure.

I'll be ringing racelogic tomorrow to confirm details and find out about pricing and availability.

So far, this is all the info I've found about it on the net:

Racelogic VBox Sport iPhone Logger « Data Logging Blog - Race Data Systems

and 

http://www.vboxaustralia.com.au/

Just wondered if anyone except me would be interested in getting together on a group buy.

If so, please add your name here:

1. Adamantium


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

If so, please add your name here:

1. Adamantium
2. Taff1275


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

1. Adamantium
2. Taff1275
3. Buzzysingh


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds interesting, presumably they will be running a demo on this at RAF Marham in March.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Interested to, was going to buy one soon though


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks good...lets hope they bring out an android version too....can't be doing with these apple thingies (he says as he types this in via his ipad...grrr)


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

1. Adamantium
2. Taff1275
3. Buzzysingh
4. R35 Boxer


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

1. Adamantium
2. Taff1275
3. Buzzysingh
4. R35 Boxer 
5. Austin

I saw it at the Autosport show, it looked good. 20Hz technology too. I agree an android version would be nice and when I spoke to them at the stand they said it would come later.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I'd prefer it if these could be sourced through one of our many sponsors?


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Does this work with windows phone 8? If not 

..and yes windows phone 8 is better than apple's offering in almost every way


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Mook, tell me which and I'll call one tomorrow!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Might have one sorted!


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

A bit more info here http://http://www.videovbox.co.uk/index.php/en/component/content/article/49-products/252-vbox-sport.html

I fancy one, subject to confirmation of features and price.


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

1. Adamantium
2. Taff1275
3. Buzzysingh
4. R35 Boxer 
5. Austin
6. Thunderball


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

1. Adamantium
2. Taff1275
3. Buzzysingh
4. R35 Boxer 
5. Austin
6. Thunderball
7. Ja5on
__________________


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

1. Adamantium
2. Taff1275
3. Buzzysingh
4. R35 Boxer 
5. Austin
6. Thunderball
7. Ja5on
8. Willgts


----------



## bealo (Sep 24, 2003)

1. Adamantium
2. Taff1275
3. Buzzysingh
4. R35 Boxer 
5. Austin
6. Thunderball
7. Ja5on
8. Willgts
9. Bealo


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

1. Adamantium
2. Taff1275
3. Buzzysingh
4. R35 Boxer 
5. Austin
6. Thunderball
7. Ja5on
8. Willgts
9. Bealo
10. Alexinphuket


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Bloody hell,

Looks like people are up for it then.

I'll post later today when I have some info.

Don't have any reason to limit to 10, so if anyone else wants, keep going.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

alex_123_fra said:


> Does this work with windows phone 8? If not
> 
> ..and yes windows phone 8 is better than apple's offering in almost every way


That made me laugh & i guess the answer will be NOuke:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It works via bluetooth, so ultimately once a suitable app is made available, am sure it can work on any platform.

Pay no attention to Alex, he's a doctor, what do they know about technology?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Are you aiming to complete this before Marham (when we can probably get a demo) or are you going to let it run until after that so I can add my name to the list if I like the look of it?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

1. Adamantium
2. Taff1275
3. Buzzysingh
4. R35 Boxer 
5. Austin
6. Thunderball
7. Ja5on
8. Willgts
9. Bealo
10. Alexinphuket
11. alloy


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

1. Adamantium
2. Taff1275
3. Buzzysingh
4. R35 Boxer
5. Austin (x2)
6. Thunderball
7. Ja5on
8. Willgts
9. Bealo
10. Alexinphuket
11. alloy

Can you put me down for 2 please Adam?


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm sure we can help doing a deal  Adamantium, I'll PM you


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Right,

Have spoken to Racelogic who confirmed the price of £250+vat or £300 to those who don't do maths.

They don't really do group buys anymore, but we can buy this through one of their distributors for an arranged discount.

I have spoken to Iain Litchfield, and he has been able to authorise a 15% discount based at least on the numbers so far.

This means a £45 discount to £255 based on 10 people.

Please confirm if you are ok with this and feel free to add to the list.

Racelogic have told me that delivery is expected towards the end of February and they will have some on show at Marham but that will be later than this group by delivers - assuming racelogic do!

They confirmed it is iphone only at the moment, but android will follow. The app will be out soon and is free. No plans for a windows 8 version!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Price is £255 - don't know about delivery.

1. Adamantium
2. Taff1275
3. Buzzysingh
4. R35 Boxer
5. Austin
6. Austin
7. Thunderball
8. Ja5on
9. Willgts
10. Bealo
11. Alexinphuket
12. alloy


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

I would go for one. 

1. Adamantium
2. Taff1275
3. Buzzysingh
4. R35 Boxer
5. Austin (x2)
6. Austin
7. Thunderball
8. Ja5on
9. Willgts
10. Bealo
11. Alexinphuket
12. alloy
13. KAT

J


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

1. Adamantium
2. Taff1275
3. Buzzysingh
4. R35 Boxer
5. Austin (x2)
6. Austin
7. Thunderball
8. Ja5on
9. Willgts
10. Bealo
11. Alexinphuket
12. alloy
13. KAT
14. Robsm


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Is everyone who's in so far ok with the price of £255 inc vat?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Is everyone who's in so far ok with the price of £255 inc vat?


Yes, good price. :thumbsup:


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Is everyone who's in so far ok with the price of £255 inc vat?


Yep, fine by me Adam.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

1. Adamantium
2. Taff1275
3. Buzzysingh
4. R35 Boxer
5. Austin (x2)
6. Austin
7. Thunderball
8. Ja5on
9. Willgts
10. Bealo
11. Alexinphuket
12. alloy
13. KAT
14. Robsm
15. Mickv

£255 =


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have not put my name on the list and will wait for Marham.
I have a traditional Vbox anyway, but would like to see this working before I buy.

It seems a shame to only offer the reduced price before it can be seen working in person, but that's the way it goes.
If it's that good I'll have to cough up the extra £45.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

CT17 said:


> I have not put my name on the list and will wait for Marham.
> I have a traditional Vbox anyway, but would like to see this working before I buy.
> 
> It seems a shame to only offer the reduced price before it can be seen working in person, but that's the way it goes.
> If it's that good I'll have to cough up the extra £45.


Why not get one at the reduced price and if you don't like it, sell it on? You should get your money back. Just a thought.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Austin said:


> Why not get one at the reduced price and if you don't like it, sell it on? You should get your money back. Just a thought.


Good idea.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

1. Adamantium
2. Taff1275
3. Buzzysingh
4. R35 Boxer
5. Austin (x2)
6. Austin
7. Thunderball
8. Ja5on
9. Willgts
10. Bealo
11. Alexinphuket
12. alloy
13. KAT
14. Robsm
15. Mickv
16. CT17

£255 =


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

I'm happy with that price Adam. Thanks for doing the background work on this.:thumbsup:


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

1. Adamantium
2. Taff1275
3. Buzzysingh
4. R35 Boxer
5. Austin (x2)
6. Austin
7. Thunderball
8. Ja5on
9. Willgts
10. Bealo
11. Alexinphuket
12. alloy
13. KAT
14. Robsm
15. Mickv
16. CT17
17.GTR ally


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Is everyone who's in so far ok with the price of £255 inc vat?


Perfect, I'm still in, thank you.


----------



## bealo (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm happy with the price. Thanks for sorting this out :thumbsup:


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

Price is fine with me. 

Pay with PayPal?


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

1. Adamantium
2. Taff1275
3. Buzzysingh
4. R35 Boxer
5. Austin (x2)
6. Austin
7. Thunderball
8. Ja5on
9. Willgts
10. Bealo
11. Alexinphuket
12. alloy
13. KAT
14. Robsm
15. Mickv
16. CT17
17.GTR ally
18. NigelGTR


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

am in too


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

1. Adamantium
2. Taff1275
3. Buzzysingh
4. R35 Boxer
5. Austin
6. Austin
7. Thunderball
8. Ja5on
9. Willgts
10. Bealo
11. Alexinphuket
12. alloy
13. KAT
14. Robsm
15. Mickv
16. CT17
17. GTR ally
18. NigelGTR
19. Jm-Imports


----------



## jeffsquiz (Feb 21, 2008)

1. Adamantium
2. Taff1275
3. Buzzysingh
4. R35 Boxer
5. Austin
6. Austin
7. Thunderball
8. Ja5on
9. Willgts
10. Bealo
11. Alexinphuket
12. alloy
13. KAT
14. Robsm
15. Mickv
16. CT17
17. GTR ally
18. NigelGTR
19. Jm-Imports
20. Jeffsquiz


----------



## jimbo095 (Jul 29, 2011)

jeffsquiz said:


> 1. Adamantium
> 2. Taff1275
> 3. Buzzysingh
> 4. R35 Boxer
> ...


Nice one..


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

I really want to put my name down for this but it seems it only works with iphones?

Adam is that confirmed? If so, I guess I will just have to steal my wife's iphone. I ended up throwing mine in the bin as it was so shit (it was an iphone 3G mind you).

Can you tell us when and how to pay?

Thanks


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Alex,

Purchase will be from Litchfields.

None has been produced yet, but Litchfields have ordered 30 so far from the first batch.

It will work with Android devices when the app is released. You could in the meantime buy an ipad mini. It doesn't have to run on an iphone.

Expected release date according to Racelogic is "february".

If you want in, please put your name on the list.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't have an iphone either... and won't be buying one.
But it will be handy when the android version is released.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

1. Adamantium
2. Taff1275
3. Buzzysingh
4. R35 Boxer
5. Austin
6. Austin
7. Thunderball
8. Ja5on
9. Willgts
10. Bealo
11. Alexinphuket
12. alloy
13. KAT
14. Robsm
15. Mickv
16. CT17
17. GTR ally
18. NigelGTR
19. Jm-Imports
20. Jeffsquiz
21.jimbo095
22. alex_123_fra

Thanks Adam. Will just run it with the ipad for now then.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Ok, looks like we are all in at 22 items.

I'll let Iain know and will post more information here once there is more news from Racelogic on supply.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

I posted a thread about the new Racelogic VBox Sport on Racelogic's trade area on the MLR forum suggesting a group buy for MLR members, Racelogic have come back with the idea of the MLR guys joining in with this one and buying the kits through Iain.
I'm assuming Iain and the GTROC are ok with this as it was suggested by Racelogic? The MLR guys will need to register and then add their names to the list on here.
(and can somebody add me to the list when it's next updated!, as an old git my IT skills unfortunately have not developed to the point of cut and pasting into new posts)


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

1. Adamantium
2. Taff1275
3. Buzzysingh
4. R35 Boxer
5. Austin
6. Austin
7. Thunderball
8. Ja5on
9. Willgts
10. Bealo
11. Alexinphuket
12. alloy
13. KAT
14. Robsm
15. Mickv
16. CT17
17. GTR ally
18. NigelGTR
19. Jm-Imports
20. Jeffsquiz
21.jimbo095
22. alex_123_fra
23. barry P.

Update on this.

I just spoke with Racelogic who have sent out some units for testing to their motorsport v-box distributors. They are waiting for final comments back and for the app to be launched in apple store. They expect to be shipping now end of march and into April.

I am going to try to open this up to the MLR.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Adam, the group buy has already been discussed with RaceLogic on the MLR and it has been suggested the MLR members link up with GTROC, I started a thread about this some time ago on RaceLogics section in the silver trader area of the MLR market place. I also asked Kins, who is the group buy coordinator, about an MLR possible group buy but nothing developed. Perhaps you could contact Kins and make it a bit more high profile as an official group buy and it can then go into the main MLR group buy section of the forum.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I posted an impromptu link in the general section but mechell has just politely pm'd me and removed it. I thought that might happen.

I can't pm back to ask for it to be official as I am not longer a paid up MLR member.

Feel free to push for it yourself. Nothing really in it for us, not like we get a further reduced price so if they don't want in, it's their loss, not ours.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Adam

Is their any more discount now the order is over 20 units?

I could be persuaded if...

D


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

sumo69 said:


> Adam
> 
> Is their any more discount now the order is over 20 units?
> 
> ...


No there isn't, don't be such a tight arse.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

We are not all as rich as you Adam!

I have a budget for my car - if I buy this then something else goes or I do 1 less trackday (not a problem you have..)

Are these delivered with a Litchfield VAT invoice?

D


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Assume so.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Why if you can buy direct from Racelogic would you do a deal with a reseller ?


----------



## Phil. (Nov 29, 2011)

Adam,

Is it still possible to be added to the list? If so please add me in.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes phil, Just add your name.

Couldn't do a deal with racelogic. They don't do direct group buys anymore. They were the ones who suggested litchfields because of the Gtr ties.


----------



## Phil. (Nov 29, 2011)

1. Adamantium
2. Taff1275
3. Buzzysingh
4. R35 Boxer
5. Austin
6. Austin
7. Thunderball
8. Ja5on
9. Willgts
10. Bealo
11. Alexinphuket
12. alloy
13. KAT
14. Robsm
15. Mickv
16. CT17
17. GTR ally
18. NigelGTR
19. Jm-Imports
20. Jeffsquiz
21.jimbo095
22. alex_123_fra
23. barry P.
24. Phil.

:chuckle:


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't see the point in this device if I am being honest. All it is is a GPS logger that syncs the data to your iphone to be displayed in a 3rd party program (app) . 

At £255 it's expensive for what it is. Surely the original device at £390 is the better buy? With a group buy you would infact get these for around £330 per unit. So £330 for a prober pbox or £255 for this little gizmo.

The racelogic pbox unit is more than just an acceleration recorder, it has a laptime mode and a power mode also. In addition, it's primary attraction is its ease of use. Who wants to be faffing around with their phones after each run to see how well they've done?

The original pbox is so simplistic to use, sucker it to your window and drive, that's it. The display of your acceleration run comes up instantly and then resets every time you do the test, be that a 0-60 run, 60-100 run, 1/4m run, it's all there on the display and can be stored to the SD card. Bugger having to faff around with an iphone.

I was out on Saturday doing some 0-60/0-100 testing and the pbox was a wonder to use. 5 back to back 0-100 runs, one after the other, just looked up at the display, said to myself great. Activated launch control, off I went for round 2, round 3 etc. I would have found it a great pain in the arse to get my phone out and get the info that way, it's just not as simple.

Sorry but I think this is just a fad and at £255 an expensive one at that. This unit should realistically be priced about £100 cheaper for what it is as its too close to the pricing of the proper pbox unit for me. I'll stick to my proper performance box, far better option:thumbsup:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

So you want to pay £75 extra for bulkier, harder to read and operate hardware, all the functions of which are duplicated on a device that you already own and carry with you all the time?

Love the way you have decided your option is better despite never having tried the alternative. Very fair minded review you've produced there.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> So you want to pay £75 extra for bulkier, harder to read and operate hardware, all the functions of which are duplicated on a device that you already own and carry with you all the time?
> 
> Love the way you have decided your option is better despite never having tried the alternative. Very fair minded review you've produced there.



Correct me if I'm wrong but this device has no display on it? All it is, is a GPS receiver that computes acceleration data. It then forwards this data through bluetooth to your iphone for you to then analyse through a 3rd party piece of software. An app called ''Harry's Lap Timer''

If the above is correct, how can you then state that the bulkier more expensive option is harder to read? 

What is hard to read from an original pbox display, here is one I made earlier...










It's there straight in front of me, I dont need to take my hands off the steering wheel to tell how quick its just gone, just glance an eye over, look at the time and Bob's your Uncle. Ease of use 1/10. Sucker it to the window and that's it, keep both hands on the steering wheel and go and play.

Harry's laptimer app? Sorry, but the whole point of a pbox and not a stopwatch is for credibility. Manufacturers to racing schools to media testing, even down to car club tests such as the MLR 30-130 use the 'bulky' pbox units. They do not use GPS recorders and Harry's app

This other unit is not so easy to use, where does it mount? The unit calculates the data and then bluetooth's it to your mobile device. You then need to use a 3rd party device and 3rd party software to view the data it's just recorded. You dont need to do this with the original unit. 

In addition to this, use of a mobile phone in a car is illegal, if the cops catch you scrolling through the app looking for figures, that's 3 points and a £60 fine. Compare that against a proper pbox unit just sitting there in your window and displaying figures every time a new test is recorded is surely much easier? Do you know if the same happens in Harry's app or does each test need setup and recorded or does it continually update the way a pbox would? (Pain in the ass if it doesn't?)

Sure, the pbox is a bulkier unit but so what? I dont see the issue with a bulkier unit? My pbox lives in my glovebox, it comes out to play when I want to time something and then goes straight back into the glovebox once done. It's never on display other than when I use the thing.

Sorry, but in my opinion, this is just a half hearted unit to the real thing. I can see no benefit whatsoever in using this other unit other than the less than £100 cost. Someone takes a picture of a vbox display as above, it has credibility, someone takes a screenshot of the data displayed from Harry's iphone app, then sorry, it will have zero credibility. Yes, I understand the data is the same and will just be as accurate, and I understand you can still go in and use the performance tools software to plot the data, it's the same. However, my point raised is about the ease of use. The original pbox unit is the industry standard. All in my opinion anyway, I'd rather have the real thing.

Apologies for the negativity, it's just one mans opinion that's all. In no way am I trying to spoil the group buy, I'm just 1 guy with an opinion, doesnt mean anything. There are obviously a lot on here that think it is a good buy as your list suggests.

Perhaps I am being harsh, you're right, I can't knock it until I've tried it. Perhaps this is the way forward, who knows, only time will tell I suppose. I think if they make their own app rather than using Harry's it would give it a better push to being accepted.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It's a racelogic app, the measurement hardware is the same only closer in size to a credit card and is secured to the screen in much the same way.

Video VBOX - VBOX Sport

It says compatible with harry's lap timer, not exclusively using.

It also loads to an SD card, but its battery usage is also lower. It also obscures less of the screen, and regardless of what you may think, has a clearer more legible screen.

No one's asking you to buy it, so why exactly are you crapping on this thread?


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> No one's asking you to buy it, so why exactly are you crapping on this thread?


No need for the hostility my friend, I am merely expressing a view that is different to your own. Read my last paragraph, it may well be the future, only time will tell. I just think a group buy on the original units would have been a better proposition given the not so big differences in price but hey ho, looks like you have a good number of interested parties:thumbsup:

When they release their own app then all good in the hood. Just call me old fashioned, I like the big simplistic display *on the actual unit* saves pissing around with the phone. Keep your hair on:thumbsup:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> No one's asking you to buy it, so why exactly are you crapping on this thread?


I think he wanted an excuse to show a pic with some figures in it...


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

LEO-RS said:


> Keep your hair on:thumbsup:


If I have trouble with my hair, I know where to come!


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

CT17 said:


> I think he wanted an excuse to show a pic with some figures in it...


Little point on a GTR forum, I will have 1 of the slowest cars here.



Adamantium said:


> If I have trouble with my hair, I know where to come!


Haha, fair enough, I set myself right up for that one:thumbsup:


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

LEO-RS are you really driving on the road in a way that would see benefit from using a V box ? 
If you were, getting caught with a phone in your hand would be the least of your problems if the cops showed up 
J


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

More info on this unit here:

VBOX Sport


----------



## Phil. (Nov 29, 2011)

Any news as to when we may be able to buy it as a group?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

As soon as its available for sale from racelogic.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Just spoke to Racelogic and they are taking orders now which means Litchfields can place the order for us all.

He's ordered 35 in for us at the price shown in this thread.

I'm told they'll be a couple of weeks until he gets them. He's in no rush to collect money, so leave it until next week!


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Awesome. Cheers for the update Adam.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

1. Adamantium
2. Taff1275
3. Buzzysingh
4. R35 Boxer
5. Austin
6. Austin
7. Thunderball
8. Ja5on
9. Willgts
10. Bealo
11. Alexinphuket
12. alloy
13. KAT
14. Robsm
15. Mickv
16. CT17
17. GTR ally
18. NigelGTR
19. Jm-Imports
20. Jeffsquiz
21.jimbo095
22. alex_123_fra
23. barry P.
24. Phil.
25. JamieP


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

1. Adamantium - paid
2. Taff1275
3. Buzzysingh
4. R35 Boxer
5. Austin
6. Austin
7. Thunderball
8. Ja5on
9. Willgts
10. Bealo
11. Alexinphuket
12. alloy
13. KAT
14. Robsm
15. Mickv
16. CT17
17. GTR ally
18. NigelGTR
19. Jm-Imports
20. Jeffsquiz
21.jimbo095
22. alex_123_fra
23. barry P.
24. Phil.
25. JamieP


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

roll up roll up!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

When is payment required Adam and can you provide payment details?

Cheers,

Austin


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Payment is to Litchfields, phone them and give them your money - easy as that.

The order has been placed so Iain has paid out for them. Let your conscience decide how long you leave it, but I do not believe they are in stock yet.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Adam. :thumbsup:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

1. Adamantium - paid
2. Taff1275
3. Buzzysingh
4. R35 Boxer
5. Austin
6. Austin
7. Thunderball
8. Ja5on
9. Willgts
10. Bealo
11. Alexinphuket
12. alloy
13. KAT
14. Robsm
15. Mickv
16. CT17 - paid
17. GTR ally
18. NigelGTR
19. Jm-Imports
20. Jeffsquiz
21.jimbo095
22. alex_123_fra
23. barry P.
24. Phil.
25. JamieP


----------



## jimbo095 (Jul 29, 2011)

Called to pay up and spoke to Mark, he took my number and said they'd call back to take payment when the delivery was in, tomorrow or Monday apparently??.. So will not mark as paid yet.. Cheers


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Well I marked myself as paid as they've taken all the info they need to process it when they want.


----------



## jimbo095 (Jul 29, 2011)

CT17 said:


> Well I marked myself as paid as they've taken all the info they need to process it when they want.


Ah, he didn't want my payment details yet hence not marking as paid. Will amend as soon as they call for payment..


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

Will wait until Mon/Tue then give them a call and cough up, any specific number to call them on or just the one on the website?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Taff1275 said:


> Will wait until Mon/Tue then give them a call and cough up, any specific number to call them on or just the one on the website?


I just used the LitchfieldImports website number for general enquires.


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

My car is there so I'll ask Iain to add it to my bill (mortgage). Hopefully get it back next week.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Now in stock.


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> Now in stock.


Cool, will call Litchfields tomorrow.


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

Great, will give them a shout tomorrow
I was on the phone to Iain today as well. 
J


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Now in stock.


Cool, hopefully those that have paid will be getting a new toy to play with soon then.


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

1. Adamantium - paid
2. Taff1275
3. Buzzysingh
4. R35 Boxer
5. Austin
6. Austin
7. Thunderball
8. Ja5on
9. Willgts
10. Bealo
11. Alexinphuket
12. alloy
13. KAT
14. Robsm
15. Mickv
16. CT17 - paid
17. GTR ally - paid
18. NigelGTR
19. Jm-Imports
20. Jeffsquiz
21.jimbo095
22. alex_123_fra
23. barry P.
24. Phil.
25. JamieP


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

1. Adamantium - paid
2. Taff1275
3. Buzzysingh
4. R35 Boxer
5. Austin
6. Austin
7. Thunderball
8. Ja5on
9. Willgts
10. Bealo
11. Alexinphuket
12. alloy
13. KAT - paid
14. Robsm
15. Mickv
16. CT17 - paid
17. GTR ally - paid
18. NigelGTR
19. Jm-Imports
20. Jeffsquiz
21.jimbo095
22. alex_123_fra
23. barry P.
24. Phil.
25. JamieP


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

1. Adamantium - paid
2. Taff1275
3. Buzzysingh
4. R35 Boxer
5. Austin
6. Austin
7. Thunderball
8. Ja5on
9. Willgts
10. Bealo
11. Alexinphuket
12. alloy - paid + window mount
13. KAT - paid
14. Robsm
15. Mickv
16. CT17 - paid
17. GTR ally - paid
18. NigelGTR
19. Jm-Imports
20. Jeffsquiz
21.jimbo095
22. alex_123_fra
23. barry P.
24. Phil.
25. JamieP


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

1. Adamantium - paid
2. Taff1275
3. Buzzysingh
4. R35 Boxer
5. Austin - Paid
6. Austin - Paid
7. Thunderball
8. Ja5on
9. Willgts
10. Bealo
11. Alexinphuket
12. alloy - paid + window mount
13. KAT - paid
14. Robsm
15. Mickv
16. CT17 - paid
17. GTR ally - paid
18. NigelGTR
19. Jm-Imports
20. Jeffsquiz
21.jimbo095
22. alex_123_fra
23. barry P.
24. Phil.
25. JamieP


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

Iv'e got mine already after paying at 1pm yesterday :thumbsup:
J


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Received both units today, great service. Thanks to Adam for organising and Mark and Iain for supplying. :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy (aardvark) (Mar 26, 2013)

Austin said:


> 1. Adamantium - paid
> 2. Taff1275
> 3. Buzzysingh
> 4. R35 Boxer
> ...


26. Andy (aardvark)


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Got mine now.
Had a play.
0-60mph in 11.07 seconds, (LEAF) feel the future. :chuckle:


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Austin said:


> 1. Adamantium - paid
> 2. Taff1275
> 3. Buzzysingh
> 4. R35 Boxer
> ...


Huge apologies about doing this so late but I am removing myself from the list as right now I no longer own an ipad/iphone or android device. Updated list.


----------



## bealo (Sep 24, 2003)

Will order mine when i get back to the UK next month...


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Am sure they'll hold it for you!


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

just waiting delivery!


Austin said:


> 1. Adamantium - paid
> 2. Taff1275
> 3. Buzzysingh
> 4. R35 Boxer
> ...


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

LEO-RS said:


>


Is that the best you can do????:squintdan:chuckle:


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Paid, thanks.


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

Arrived next day - great service from Lichfields.:bowdown1:

just need to upload iOS 5 to my old iPhone!! (6hrs!):runaway:


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks Iain/Adam, got mine yesterday.

Had a play with this tonight, what a great bit of kit, so easy to use and very addictive.

We had to go out and do some quotes, was in my business partners E63 AMG, had a play on a private bit of road  not bad for a big car.

0-60 mph 4.67
0-100 mph 9.98
1/4 mile [email protected]


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Would be far more interested in your cars stats. But glad you like the Vbox Sport.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

willgts said:


> Would be far more interested in your cars stats. But glad you like the Vbox Sport.


I just did a 0-60 in 2.83 and a 0-100 in 5.58 on a dusty road, lots of wheel spin in 1st and 2nd, soon as I can find a nice spot I will have another go, might wait till its remapped in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Damn you!

my 100 was 5.56 also in less than ideal conditions, but I have no doubt you'll trounce that when things hook up right!


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

You are still number 1 in the vbox results Adam, we both run the same 700ftlb, I'm thinking of putting mine up another 50ftlb in the hope of beating your time, it's being mapped again in about 3 weeks so I'm going to wait till then.


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Great result mate! Hoping the latest round of Ecutek updates will help my launch and put me in similar realms. Did you use any kind of rollout on the VBox?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I had rollout off, am sure Jamie did too.

Jamie, I think it's not going to be easy to beat the 2.65 to 60. The native MY11 is just incredible when it comes to launching. I'm tempted to try LC6, but don't want to jinx it.

Do we have a V-box league table?

If not, I'm going to start one.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

1. Adamantium - paid
2. Taff1275
3. Buzzysingh
4. R35 Boxer
5. Austin - Paid
6. Austin - Paid
7. Thunderball
8. Ja5on
9. Willgts
10. Bealo
11. Alexinphuket
12. alloy - paid + window mount
13. KAT - paid
14. Robsm
15. Mickv - paid
16. CT17 - paid
17. GTR ally - paid
18. NigelGTR
19. Jm-Imports
20. Jeffsquiz
21.jimbo095
22. alex_123_fra
23. barry P.
24. Phil.
25. JamieP

Got round to it eventually!


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

barry P. PAID


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> I had rollout off, am sure Jamie did too.
> 
> Jamie, I think it's not going to be easy to beat the 2.65 to 60. The native MY11 is just incredible when it comes to launching. I'm tempted to try LC6, but don't want to jinx it.
> 
> ...


Just looked in the settings and its got a 1 foot roll out, not sure how that effects it? Give me a couple of weeks and I will have another go, will make sure it's off next time, I hear what you are saying about the my11 launch, hoping the Syvecs TC will help. 

V-box league table is a good idea.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Ja5on - Paid


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

I tried mine at Khill on Saturday, All I was left with was a heap of unrecognisable files  
Operator error for sure, I will have to have a read up before the next time. 
J


----------



## Andy (aardvark) (Mar 26, 2013)

Andy (aardvark) paid...., missed the courier delivery but collecting tomorrow,thanks to Adam and to Litchfield for making it happen.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Arrived this morning. Great bit of kit. Need to get my laptop sorted then I can play with it properly


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Apparently the SD comes loaded with the software?

can someone confirm as I'm having problems getting my pc to recognise the card.

I've not managed to use mine yet, but then not had the GTR in my possession until today.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Apparently the SD comes loaded with the software?
> 
> can someone confirm as I'm having problems getting my pc to recognise the card.
> 
> I've not managed to use mine yet, but then not had the GTR in my possession until today.


Yeah, the software is on the SD card Adam, Circuit Tools and PerformanceBox Tools.


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

Can I still join this group buy??


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

p.bro64 said:


> Can I still join this group buy??


Just ring Lichfields mate, they are dealing with the supply of them... I guess by now anyone on the original list who intends to buy, has done so....and if they haven't? tough!

Just spoken to them, they have plenty in stock (add £21 FOR THE MOUNT IF REQ) 01684 850 999


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

nigelGTR said:


> Just ring Lichfields mate, they are dealing with the supply of them... I guess by now anyone on the original list who intends to buy, has done so....and if they haven't? tough!
> 
> Just spoken to them, they have plenty in stock (add £21 FOR THE MOUNT IF REQ) 01684 850 999


Cheers, away with work now but back home next thu will ring them then.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

Curious if this could have another go, I would be interested (and now subscribed to this thread if so) ...

Ben


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Call Litchfields, I picked up one on monday.


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

Tin said:


> Call Litchfields, I picked up one on monday.


Thanks, could contact them, picking it up would be hard (and costly), I'm overseas  , going thru this thread now, I own a Performancebox, I like the iPhone connection though of this device, just not sure anymore I can justify its costs to have it besides the PB  ...

Ben


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Austin said:


> Yeah, the software is on the SD card Adam, Circuit Tools and PerformanceBox Tools.


Software can also be downloaded from here: Software


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Booooh said:


> Thanks, could contact them, picking it up would be hard (and costly), I'm overseas  , going thru this thread now, I own a Performancebox, I like the iPhone connection though of this device, just not sure anymore I can justify its costs to have it besides the PB  ...
> 
> Ben


That's up to you, but try will ship internationally.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

If you have the pbox already, imho you don't need this.
It does the same thing, just outputting the quick stats to your iphone, everything is captured on sd card, to be used by the apps on the pc.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Booooh said:


> Thanks, could contact them, picking it up would be hard (and costly), I'm overseas  , going thru this thread now, I own a Performancebox, I like the iPhone connection though of this device, just not sure anymore I can justify its costs to have it besides the PB  ...
> 
> Ben


Not sure if it helps, but i'm coming through Rotterdam in 3 weeks en route to Spa.

I'd also be interested if the Group Buy deals were still available on these devices as quite fancy banging one into the M5 when it arrives.

Anyone know if the software works on OS X?


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

w8pmc said:


> Not sure if it helps, but i'm coming through Rotterdam in 3 weeks en route to Spa.
> 
> I'd also be interested if the Group Buy deals were still available on these devices as quite fancy banging one into the M5 when it arrives.
> 
> Anyone know if the software works on OS X?


Thanks, just sent them an email, shipping would be easier I guess and not that costly I think. As far as I know there's no software for OS X, also using a Mac ...

Ben


----------

